# Kenzie's journal



## gypsygirl525 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have no idea where i got it, but my love for horses started at about 3! but when i was about 9...... or was i 8? any ways, i stared with English lessons at a therapeutic riding arena. i had about 2 years of private or semi private i learned to canter and jump, i then started with pony club for a year, having a horse that had about no brains and was always lame, it became kinda a bad experience, and then, quitting that i had lessons with my neighbor, riding western, trail riding for my first time, i rode for a year, and then came my first horse! i got a Mini filly, i had a lot of learning to do and i guess i didn't think that had more to learn...... ho did i have stuff to learn!!! i trained her for driving and i loved jumping her ( have got her over a 29" jump!) after a while i wanted to ride, not lead, so i started looking for a riding horse, i ended up getting my first pony, a welsh....quarter horse-maybe! she was a confidence builder and then best horse i could have asked for as a first riding horse! as she was only 13hh, and our family was very tall, at 12 i had almost out grown her. our first equine expo came to Saskatoon ( Saskatchewan can.) i saw a Gypsy Vanner for the first time, my mom isn't a horse person, but she was pretty in love! we researched them, and luckily we had one of the biggest Canadian Gypsy vanner breeders 45 minutes away! so we went to have a look and i fell in love with him right away! ( i went to look at a gelding) there is no way to describe a gypsy, but he had the biggest friendliest eyes, the 6 months that i have had him he has spooked about twice! he can beat my brothers Percheron QH horse and he is the last to spook! i wouldn't change him for the world! take a look at my barn, you will see my gypsy, and my mini ( the gypsy is Nav, and the mini is Solez) i love long storeis lol


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

May I ask if Kenzie is your name, or your horse's name? I'm just curious because I have a Kenzie too (foster TB filly) and until I named her that, I'd never heard of a horse named Kenzie before!


----------



## gypsygirl525 (Apr 14, 2013)

haha! its short for Mackenzie my name! Navarro is my Gypsy, Solez is my Mini, and the one horse is i haven't sai dyet is my filly ( QH/Paint) Ember, she has a longer storey then mine LOL


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What unique names! I love them.

Its interesting because you have a similiar(ish) story to mine xD I, too, was introduced to the horse world through a therapeudic riding center, though I was older than you (11?) and volunteered rather than taking lessons. My first horse was also a miniature horse filly, and just like you, I thought I knew EVERYTHING. Imagine my suprise when I realized that I knew almost nothing in comparison to many other owners! LOL. My miniature filly grew into a great little mare and I also trained her to drive, though unfortunately she doesn't jump...she looks like a flailing hippo if I try to get her to go over anything more than a foot off the ground, so we stick to activities where her feet stay on the ground. I still haven't bought my first full sized horse yet though, and probably won't for a very long time. I just don't have the time to committ yet!


----------



## gypsygirl525 (Apr 14, 2013)

this is quite cool!!!! and i think i saw you had/ or was working with a filly? i have a filly, i got her when she was about 1 1/2 and she had never been touched, hoof trimmed, or dewormed, or checked for weight, when i got her she hadn't even had a a rope touch her! so getting her into the trailer was a bit of a........ well anyways she was a bit of a pain to work with! anyways, i should start a training log on her


----------



## gypsygirl525 (Apr 14, 2013)

also, i am now volunteering at that very same therapeutic arena its quit fun!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Yep  Its rather complicated but it's a 17 month old rescued TB filly that my BO has. I've been doing a lot of her care since BO and the others are busy, but I don't own her and she's actually about to leave for Kentucky with another forum member next Saturday!

Ember is adorable, by the way!


----------



## gypsygirl525 (Apr 14, 2013)

wow! on some of the pics i have seen her she looks great


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you! She has a LONG ways to go, but she's made great progress, for sure!


----------



## gypsygirl525 (Apr 14, 2013)

I always love seeing progress, my filly had about 50 lbs missing when i got her and now she is nice and..... plump and she had never been touched, so seeing her come to me out of the pasture, that makes me smile every time!


----------

